# Hotel am See



## aphonopelma1313 (Dec 20, 2013)

A nice huge hotel, with everything still inside. In a few corners, there was a lot of vandalism, but still enough to see:

1



Sit down... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

2



Bed... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

3



Chair... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

4



Plant... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

5



Lamp... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

6



Mirrors... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

7



Massage... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

8



Pool... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

9



Billiard... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

10



Kitchen... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

11



Drink... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

12



Glass... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

13



Chairs... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

14



Light... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr


----------



## chazman (Dec 21, 2013)

nice pics and looks in good condition.happy christmas


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 21, 2013)

Pristine site--you keep em coming!Happy hunting & Good health,thanks for sharing.


----------



## cunningplan (Dec 21, 2013)

"there was a lot of vandalism, but still enough to see:" ??????????? that is a palace compered to where I went this morning.
That's is a stunning place and looks like they have just up and left.
Great photos as normal


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 21, 2013)

Thats amazing! Don't know how you find all these places! 
Great photos as usual, thanks for sharing!


----------



## King Al (Dec 22, 2013)

Superb as always aphonopelma!


----------



## Lost Explorer (Dec 24, 2013)

Looks much nicer than some hotels I've stayed in! Nice report


----------



## aphonopelma1313 (Dec 24, 2013)

Many thx to all. There was a lot of vandalism, but I didn't take pics from it...


----------

